# Ohio ccw



## bumpus

I didnt see if this was already posted but here it is either way


https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...hat-would-eliminate-concealed-carry-licensing


----------



## Harry1959

Pretty sure there was an earlier post on the subject. I don’t know what else needs to happen for it to become law?


----------



## bumpus

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## CarlfromOH

Same tired old arguments from the opposition. None of which has happened in the states with "Constitutional carry".

After it gets out of committee (s), it has to pass the House, then the Senate, and then be signed by the Governor. 

Call your Ohio Reps and Senators.


----------



## Farmhand

You’ll shoot your eye out kid


----------



## boatnut

Next they need to pass a "stand your ground" law


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I thought Ohio had a Stand Your Ground Law


----------



## bumpus

I'm not 100% sure on stand your ground but I know we have castle law


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Yea , my bad We have the Castle Doctrine law . Applicable to your home and vehicle


----------



## bumpus

Has anyone seen an estimated date when it would be legal to carry


----------



## Specwar

bumpus said:


> Has anyone seen an estimated date when it would be legal to carry


You can open carry now so what’s all the fuss about??


----------



## bumpus

Conceal carry not open carry no fuss really just general curiosity of a major law change


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Specwar said:


> You can open carry now so what’s all the fuss about??


A lot of guys dont want it known that theyre carrying A lot of reasons You dont see many people open carrying An Ohio CCW also gives you reciprocity rights in 25 other states Im not sure how Constitutional Carry will affect that


----------



## Specwar

Although I have a permit, I still open carry quite often.


----------



## Farmhand

Open carry is straight stupidity in today’s world. A thug isn’t scared because your carrying a gun , your attracting unwanted attention, and giving up the advantage. To each his own though


----------



## Specwar

Farmhand said:


> Open carry is straight stupidity in today’s world. A thug isn’t scared because your carrying a gun , your attracting unwanted attention, and giving up the advantage. To each his own though


Stupid is as stupid does. Not trying to scare anyone, it’s just as easy to open carry like I do when fishing, etc.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

One reason I don't open carry..... I was walking out of the grocery store one day. There was a guy loading groceries into the trunk of his car,why talking on his phone. I walked bye him and a passing car forced me to get a little closer to the guy then I normally would. I could of very easily taken control of his gun had I wanted to,no doubt in my mind,he was oblivious to me even being the close to him. 
Spec nothing against you or anyone else that open carrys. For this reason I stated an a couple others I wont open carry. But respect your right to.


----------



## CarlfromOH

DeathFromAbove said:


> A lot of guys dont want it known that theyre carrying A lot of reasons You dont see many people open carrying An Ohio CCW also gives you reciprocity rights in 25 other states Im not sure how Constitutional Carry will affect that


Good to make this point, DeathFromAbove. One small correction. The number of states with reciprocity is 39.


----------



## CarlfromOH

Fun fact: I can't say I have ever seen someone open carrying here in Ohio. I know some people do it. My daughter said she saw an open carrier at a Bob Evans not too long ago.


----------



## Harry1959

I’ve seen 2 people open carrry in the Dayton area. One of which I heard was baiting local police departments and allegedly had a law suit against one department for harassment. If I am fishing at night I have open carried a few times


----------



## yonderfishin

I open carry now and then. I prefer concealed carry but open support for the second amendment is a good thing. People should not freak out when they see you exercising a right , but they do freak out because they are not used to seeing it. When they get a chance to see it that educates those who don't know and the hope is that people become more comfortable with it. It also helps to train law enforcement so they too are aware of the right......since there are some out there who must have missed that training. So occasionally I walk through Walmart or Meijer with it visible. We shouldn't have people spotting someone openly carrying and calling 911 because " OMG somebody has a gun ! "......funny but it has happened. I am aware of the downside to open carry , but public awareness is important and so is support for the right.


----------



## ou_bird

DeathFromAbove said:


> I thought Ohio had a Stand Your Ground Law


Ohio has the Castle Doctrine but not stand your ground. The castle doctrine removes the legal duty to retreat when you're in your home or car. Legally, you're supposed to attempt to retreat first if possible everywhere else.


----------



## Drm50

What is the status of the new no permit law? I have herd nothing since it was announced.


----------



## bumpus

I don't think they have said anything else


----------



## Drm50

I'm not one for open carry, you may think you are educating the public but it just causes problems.
It makes people uneasy. They don't know you and they are uneasy with exposed gun. If you are CCW nobody knows, including the bad guys. I don't have a CCW and won't get one. I carry a gun if I think their could be a threat. I will do the same if law is passed. I don't go places that often that I see as a threat. No one should know you have a gun until they hear it go off.


----------



## Specgrade

I've seen three people open carry. One at Krogers, One walking in Fairborn and one walking in my apartment complex. I see no difference between them and any police officer. Well, maybe one. The open carry folks will talk to you about their guns and the officers I've talked to seem very uninterested to do so. Like they are annoyed that I even asked.


----------



## Drm50

Specgrade said:


> I've seen three people open carry. One at Krogers, One walking in Fairborn and one walking in my apartment complex. I see no difference between them and any police officer. Well, maybe one. The open carry folks will talk to you about their guns and the officers I've talked to seem very uninterested to do so. Like they are annoyed that I even asked.


Exactly my point. There is no bigger gun nut than me. The people who open carry want to be noticed. I think it makes them feel important. Yea they want to tell you all about their gun. I don't want these people around me. They have poor judgement in their carry they will have poor judgement in situation where they use it. Doesn't make them a bad person. Open carry in public space just begs to be exploited by Anti's. Best way to explain it is there are Gun People and then you have People with Guns. Two distinct groups.


----------



## Specwar

I don’t care to be noticed when I open carry, it’s just a lot simpler to strap it on your hip when going to the lake at 3:00am. I originally posted that even though the originator or one of the early contributors to this post seemed to be disheartened that they could not carry until they received their ccw permit. Which is not true. 


Drm50 said:


> Exactly my point. There is no bigger gun nut than me. The people who open carry want to be noticed. I think it makes them feel important. Yea they want to tell you all about their gun. I don't want these people around me. They have poor judgement in their carry they will have poor judgement in situation where they use it. Doesn't make them a bad person. Open carry in public space just begs to be exploited by Anti's. Best way to explain it is there are Gun People and then you have People with Guns. Two distinct groups.


----------



## privateer

constitutional carry without any training requirements will most likely lose some reciprocity states on two fronts. those states with training requirements will not allow. also those that require a ccw for nonresidents will not allow.


----------



## Drm50

Specwar said:


> I don’t care to be noticed when I open carry, it’s just a lot simpler to strap it on your hip when going to the lake at 3:00am. I originally posted that even though the originator or one of the early contributors to this post seemed to be disheartened that they could not carry until they received their ccw permit. Which is not true.


The lake is not Walmart or Krogers. Ohio has always had open carry. Some limited to city ordinances of carrying loaded gun in limits. I'm not willing to put my life in the hands of some cops that I know personally, let alone some stranger. There is a place for open carry and it's not at the neighborhood grocery store. In this political climate people are scared. No sense adding to that.


----------



## Popspastime

I'm also with Drm50 on this and see it much the same way. If your walking down a creek fishing I see nothing wrong with open carry, but in a Wallmart store it makes me quite uneasy, and I also come from a very strong gun background. I know it's everyone's rights to open carry, but an uneasiness.. comes over me when I see it done in busy places. If you conceal it's for reason not to be seen. I pray the day will never come but if your looking at mine there's 100% chance your looking down the tube. Thats just my opinion and not downing anyone who open carry's.


----------



## Drm50

You have got to use your head. These mass shootings that just took place have the public spooked.
Not the time to be parading around open carry. There is going to be more of it the politics have got the nuts wound tight.


----------



## fastwater

Was going to stay out of this...but just can't.
Down south, open carry is not uncommon at all. And seems the further south we go, the more common it tends to be. Especially by those working at gas stations,convenient stores etc. Last time I traveled to Fla. seems most every gas station we stopped at off the freeway from Valdosta Georgia on down to the keys, the attendants were open carrying. Wasn't alarming at all.
Also, not alarming to most out west,especially in the rural ranch areas(Wyoming,Montana,many parts of Arizona and Nevada etc). People living in these parts of the country are just more used to seeing open carry being done.
In other words...it's just more socially acceptable in those areas than it is around here.

When I walk my woods here, I often open carry in the summer. With less pockets...just easier. Leaving this property, it's cc only for me for the very reason DRM and others have stated. I really don't want a potential dirt bag knowing I'm carrying nor do I want those around me feeling uneasy. Most likely, even if I lived out west or someplace more socially acceptable to OC, I'd still CC.
The way our society is today, listing the strategical advantages alone with OC versus CC, IMO, the strategical advantages that are on my side to CC surely outweigh those of OC.
And since I consider carrying a gigantic pain in the butt anyway, if I'm gonna do it, I want every advantage on my side if God forbid I'd ever have to use my CC.
Here's a different (non-realistic) scenario though as far as OC goes.
If there was a law passed that every person legal to carry had to purchase a pistol, learn to use it and had to OC, again IMO, for sure it wouldn't bother people after they got used to seeing it and two, some of these whack jobs would think twice about shooting up places. And lastly, if Mr Whackjob still decided to go into a place to shoot it up, the casualties would be very minimal.
Obviously, the above scenario ever happening is just about as non-realistic as the pipe dream that more strict gun laws will do anything to curtail whack jobs getting ahold of guns or stopping mass shootings/killings.
For those that think these laws will, do some homework and research the amount of killings that have happened in states/cities that have had the most strict gun laws in the US for years.
I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but the only thing that's going to stop a whack job hell bent on killing people is if he/she meets someone that kills them first. And the faster someone reacts to that whack job when he/she starts spraying bullets, the less casualties the whack job will accomplish.
To sum things up, there are no laws to be made that will stop a whackjob from doing what a whackjob has made their mind up to do...PERIOD!
But there are laws that can be made that can enable his/her ability for more victims and destruction.
Disarming the public is a great way of accomplishing the later.


----------



## Popspastime

privateer said:


> constitutional carry without any training requirements will most likely lose some reciprocity states on two fronts. those states with training requirements will not allow. also those that require a ccw for nonresidents will not allow.


I really don't understand this "training" issue. I'm here to say that in my class being "trained" probably 75%, maybe more, never handled a weapon in their life. You can usually hand a weapon to someone and in less then 10 seconds be able to tell if their gun savvy. Loading and shooting at a paper plate at 10 ft doesn't qualify as training to hide your gun. Thats quite a responsibility based on such a quick directional coarse on how your gun works, to me thats all it is... scarry. Be certain that both the uneducated and the well versed can walk side by side with slung 45's anywhere, yet the different states restrict Concealed Carry based on different levels of training.


----------



## privateer

Popspastime said:


> I really don't understand this "training" issue. I'm here to say that in my class being "trained" probably 75%, maybe more, never handled a weapon in their life. You can usually hand a weapon to someone and in less then 10 seconds be able to tell if their gun savvy. Loading and shooting at a paper plate at 10 ft doesn't qualify as training to hide your gun. Thats quite a responsibility based on such a quick directional coarse on how your gun works, to me thats all it is... scarry. Be certain that both the uneducated and the well versed can walk side by side with slung 45's anywhere, yet the different states restrict Concealed Carry based on different levels of training.


constitutional carry means anyone can pick up a gun and carry it. even if they have never shot one before as it is a constitutional right. some states require a certain number of training hours that your state must mandate before they accept your cc permit in their state. thus constitutional carry with not training will not allow you to carry in their state too. that's all....


----------



## Popspastime

I thought thats what I said??


----------



## Drm50

It is a shame that things have got so far out of hand that a reasonable person has to carry a gun for self defense. To me that's only half of it when you have people who have never owned a gun with them in public. Worse is the type who are looking and hoping for an excuse to use it. To some carrying a gun is like a narcotic. They wouldn't normally say jack but when packing a gun they think they are deputies.


----------



## fastwater

^^^AMEN...to all of the above!


----------



## EnonEye

I'm hoping they do pass the law allowing concealed carry without a permit for several reasons but... not believing our legislators would actually act on something as big as that. Probably nothing more than wishful thinking and another kick-the-can down the road issue. But... I would like to conceal carry when fishing and riding bike for exercise on the "remote" bike trail here. More than once have had occasion to have been more comfortable feeling a little heat on my side. Not getting any younger and there's plenty of bad boys out there but... don't want to register at my local sheriff's office (good golly just another data base for someone to break into and steal my life's history plus the way things are headed I'm not necessarily wanting to get on record what guns I have at this address), and... would never even consider open carry. Not betting my life on the judgment of some rookie police officer responding to a "see something say something" call. C'mon Ohio lawmakers DO SOMETHING that makes sense I'm getting a little blue in the face holding my breath. E-mail and call your rep to get this thing to the floor for a vote.


----------



## Specwar

You don’t need a permit to open carry when you are doing the activities you mentioned.


----------



## mas5588

privateer said:


> constitutional carry without any training requirements will most likely lose some reciprocity states on two fronts. those states with training requirements will not allow. also those that require a ccw for nonresidents will not allow.


Disagree here a bit. Shouldn't have any impact...as long as you still get a permit. Just because a state goes to Constitutional Carry doesn't mean they won't still offer permits, as goofy as that sounds, but it's for exactly the reason you mentioned. If you want to have access to the reciprocity benefits, then get your Ohio license. Kansas, for example is now a CC state but if you go to the AG's site there is still permit info. 

Just an FYI


----------



## mas5588

Agree


fastwater said:


> Was going to stay out of this...but just can't.
> Down south, open carry is not uncommon at all. And seems the further south we go, the more common it tends to be. Especially by those working at gas stations,convenient stores etc. Last time I traveled to Fla. seems most every gas station we stopped at off the freeway from Valdosta Georgia on down to the keys, the attendants were open carrying. Wasn't alarming at all.
> Also, not alarming to most out west,especially in the rural ranch areas(Wyoming,Montana,many parts of Arizona and Nevada etc). People living in these parts of the country are just more used to seeing open carry being done.
> In other words...it's just more socially acceptable in those areas than it is around here.
> 
> When I walk my woods here, I often open carry in the summer. With less pockets...just easier. Leaving this property, it's cc only for me for the very reason DRM and others have stated. I really don't want a potential dirt bag knowing I'm carrying nor do I want those around me feeling uneasy. Most likely, even if I lived out west or someplace more socially acceptable to OC, I'd still CC.
> The way our society is today, listing the strategical advantages alone with OC versus CC, IMO, the strategical advantages that are on my side to CC surely outweigh those of OC.
> And since I consider carrying a gigantic pain in the butt anyway, if I'm gonna do it, I want every advantage on my side if God forbid I'd ever have to use my CC.
> Here's a different (non-realistic) scenario though as far as OC goes.
> If there was a law passed that every person legal to carry had to purchase a pistol, learn to use it and had to OC, again IMO, for sure it wouldn't bother people after they got used to seeing it and two, some of these whack jobs would think twice about shooting up places. And lastly, if Mr Whackjob still decided to go into a place to shoot it up, the casualties would be very minimal.
> Obviously, the above scenario ever happening is just about as non-realistic as the pipe dream that more strict gun laws will do anything to curtail whack jobs getting ahold of guns or stopping mass shootings/killings.
> For those that think these laws will, do some homework and research the amount of killings that have happened in states/cities that have had the most strict gun laws in the US for years.
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but the only thing that's going to stop a whack job hell bent on killing people is if he/she meets someone that kills them first. And the faster someone reacts to that whack job when he/she starts spraying bullets, the less casualties the whack job will accomplish.
> To sum things up, there are no laws to be made that will stop a whackjob from doing what a whackjob has made their mind up to do...PERIOD!
> But there are laws that can be made that can enable his/her ability for more victims and destruction.
> Disarming the public is a great way of accomplishing the later.


I think there are two fairly disparate types of activities going on. I think DRM50 is more talking about a dude walking around Walmart open carrying - I'd have to agree, not really a fan. It's his right so that's fine, but not something I would advocate for exactly the reasons he states. Then there are the types of activities above: I don't think anyone bats an eye at a store owner with a holstered pistol, just trying to be safe. Similar deal when you're walking in the woods, fishing at 3a, etc...there is no "public" around to be concerned. In those situations, I think it is much more a deterrent to someone messing with you because just the opposite: nobody else is around. 

Just my nickel's worth


----------



## fastwater

mas5588 said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> I think there are two fairly disparate types of activities going on. I think DRM50 is more talking about a dude walking around Walmart open carrying - I'd have to agree, not really a fan. It's his right so that's fine, but not something I would advocate for exactly the reasons he states. Then there are the types of activities above: I don't think anyone bats an eye at a store owner with a holstered pistol, just trying to be safe. Similar deal when you're walking in the woods, fishing at 3a, etc...there is no "public" around to be concerned. In those situations, I think it is much more a deterrent to someone messing with you because just the opposite: nobody else is around.
> 
> Just my nickel's worth


I think you are right on what DRM50 is referring to....and I agree with him wholeheartedly.
What I was getting at is depending on what part of the country we are in, some places it's more socially acceptible to see someone open carrying than in other parts of the country. 
Example...a ranch hand out west that normally open carries on the ranch is more prone to not stop and take his OC off if he has to run into town for something. Therefore, people around those parts are more familiar with seeing someone OC'ing rather than someone from say Columbus Ohio would be.
And again, regardless of where I would be, my choice would be CC.


----------



## Drm50

Specwar said:


> You don’t need a permit to open carry when you are doing the activities you mentioned.


Ohio has always had open carry but was subject to other laws. Carrying loaded weapon in city limits by city ord. and carrying loaded gun in vehicle would be the main two. Then you have laws against carrying rifle or pistol on state public lands and possible game law violations. I think it's against Ohio game laws to carry more than one weapon while hunting game. The big grey area is what a cop would consider CCW if he was in a bad mood. The CCW permit gets you around a lot of these laws. If you are open carry with no CCW permit you best make sure you aren't violating other laws.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Ohio has always had open carry but was subject to other laws. Carrying loaded weapon in city limits by city ord. and carrying loaded gun in vehicle would be the main two. Then you have laws against carrying rifle or pistol on state public lands and possible game law violations. I think it's against Ohio game laws to carry more than one weapon while hunting game. The big grey area is what a cop would consider CCW if he was in a bad mood. The CCW permit gets you around a lot of these laws. If you are open carry with no CCW permit you best make sure you aren't violating other laws.


...and then there are the possibility of 'inducing panic' charges that could be put against you by the 'angry' cop if someone happens to call in on you. Whether you ended up beating the charges the hassle surely wouldn't be worth the effort.
Also, have carried a CCW for years when bow hunting deer which is legal in Ohio. Have been approached by GW a couple times checking lic. and as is law, always informed them I was armed. Never had an issue.


----------



## Drm50

I do believe the CCW permit protects you from Game Laws. The CCW is not considered as a weapon to persue game animals with. The same gun with no permit doesn't have this protection.


----------



## Specgrade

I was just at Wally World yesterday and my wife saw a guy walking around open carrying a Glock 19. She asked me if he needed a permit. Nope. I could care less about him open carrying. It's his right.


----------



## Drm50

Ohio always had open carry- no permit required, that's State Law. There are City regulations and maybe County about carrying a loaded weapon. I would not tell someone they can open carry without knowing the local regulations. People giving advice without taking these issues into consideration are just causing confusion. 

What about businesses that have the NO Gun policy? This attitude of Open Carry to show support for 2nd in public areas has the opposite effect. You don't have to be a mental giant to realize the public is scared and outraged over the shootings. Anyone who thinks they are open carry to educate the public on gun rights needs to rethink the subject. They need to look at the big picture.
A liittle common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Specwar

Tired of being followed and reprimanded here so I will bow out.


----------



## Popspastime

Specwar said:


> Tired of being followed and reprimanded here so I will bow out.


Sorry you feel that way about this topic, nobody is trying to reprimand anyone here, were all in the same boat and very well aware of what our rights are but the part I think your missing and putting a thorn in your ass is todays society will not allow (al thou we all know already) you have that right to strap that gun on and walk around.. we all know this. There are city's that have what they call "home rule" that lets them do things how they want and not your way. 
To me.. carrying open is a bad choice now a days even if we still have that right, nothing but problems will follow you if you do. Will we give up that right ??? Hell no! Don't take this the wrong way, were in it together, but I won't stir **** because I can is what were all saying here.


----------



## Specwar

AND, all I am saying is that it is your right to open carry should you choose to do so. Some seem to fear their right to do so. As I previously stated, I possess a valid CCW however there are times that I choose to strap my weapon on my belt instead of tucking it away somewhere, depending on the circumstances. Never have I done so when in a heavily populated place, only when at my chosen fishing location in the early morning or late night hours, or off the beaten path somewhere. A right is a right, not that it’s always right to do so.


----------



## Popspastime

"Depending on the circumstances"...Exactly.. not parading down the busy street, or walking thru Wallmart..


----------



## DeathFromAbove

What about businesses that have the NO Gun policy? This attitude of Open Carry to show support for 2nd in public areas has the opposite effect. You don't have to be a mental giant to realize the public is scared and outraged over the shootings. Anyone who thinks they are open carry to educate the public on gun rights needs to rethink the subject. They need to look at the big picture.
A liittle common sense goes a long way.[/QUOTE]

As far as I know Ohio is one of the few states that requires you to honor the NO Gun signs Even with a ccw its illegal to carry into those establishments Alot of states dont enforce that


----------



## snagless-1

If you open carry, you are target number one.This is not the old west.I see hundreds if not thousands of people everyday.When someone comes in with an open carry all eyes are on the person.When I took my concealed training a lot of us had our eyes opened up.We had a lawyer talk to us for 2 hours,and we asked everything we could think of.When you pull your trigger your name,fingerprints,address is all on the bullet,meaning,you are responsible for every round you fire. Even if a round hits an innocent bystander.I think a little training goes a long way,we had 24 people in our class and some did not even know how to hold or handle a gun properly,let alone load or shoot it.I think people should carry,but educate yourself so you know what you are doing,just my thoughts.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I do believe the CCW permit protects you from Game Laws. The CCW is not considered as a weapon to persue game animals with. The same gun with no permit doesn't have this protection.


You're right D. You must have a CCL in order to carry concealed when hunting. Should have made that more clear in my post.


----------



## Drm50

I don't know anyone who fears their right to open carry. It's not uncommon in rural area that I live in. One big difference is everyone knows one another. You don't see it in stores or public places.
Nobody is afraid of a gun. A gun has never shot anyone. In fact I don't know anyone that has to be told they can open carry. It's not a issue that is a big deal. 

There was a situation a month ago where some nut walked into a store with BDUs an AR and a handgun. He started a panic. He didn't intend to cause any harm, just wanted to proove he could do it. I don't know how it came out or if he was in violation of any other laws but it was uncalled for. Even if he was demonstrating his rights. If I was the cops I would charge him with everything I could. 

With the situation with shootings and public in general wanting something done the first thing the politicians go for are gun laws. Every little thing that they can use in their anti gun agenda is used against gun owners. The guy who walked in the store like Rambow is just as much a nut as the shooters. I think maybe he shouldn't own guns because he obviously has mental problems. I've got no sympathy for idiots that pull tricks that will eventually be used to take my rights away.


----------



## Specwar

So he is a mental case, according to you, using bad judgement in exercising his right to own and bare arms??? I certainly wouldn’t open carry as he did, but it is his RIGHT. Now you’re putting limitations on rights???????


----------



## TheKing

Drm50 said:


> I don't know anyone who fears their right to open carry. It's not uncommon in rural area that I live in. One big difference is everyone knows one another. You don't see it in stores or public places.
> Nobody is afraid of a gun. A gun has never shot anyone. In fact I don't know anyone that has to be told they can open carry. It's not a issue that is a big deal.
> 
> There was a situation a month ago where some nut walked into a store with BDUs an AR and a handgun. He started a panic. He didn't intend to cause any harm, just wanted to proove he could do it. I don't know how it came out or if he was in violation of any other laws but it was uncalled for. Even if he was demonstrating his rights. If I was the cops I would charge him with everything I could.
> 
> With the situation with shootings and public in general wanting something done the first thing the politicians go for are gun laws. Every little thing that they can use in their anti gun agenda is used against gun owners. The guy who walked in the store like Rambow is just as much a nut as the shooters. I think maybe he shouldn't own guns because he obviously has mental problems. I've got no sympathy for idiots that pull tricks that will eventually be used to take my rights away.


You pretty much covered all of the issues on both political sides as it relates to reactions of the latest mass shootings. As far as the OP link to proposed ccw legislation change, there are several features that are increasing danger to all of us.


----------



## Muddy

I don’t carry a firearm to prove a point, I carry it for protection. I don’t want anyone to know that I’m carrying a firearm. Open carry can make you a target in more ways than one. I don’t care if someone else practices open carry, but I prefer to blend in.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I don't know anyone who fears their right to open carry. It's not uncommon in rural area that I live in. One big difference is everyone knows one another. You don't see it in stores or public places.
> Nobody is afraid of a gun. A gun has never shot anyone. In fact I don't know anyone that has to be told they can open carry. It's not a issue that is a big deal.
> 
> There was a situation a month ago where some nut walked into a store with BDUs an AR and a handgun. He started a panic. He didn't intend to cause any harm, just wanted to proove he could do it. I don't know how it came out or if he was in violation of any other laws but it was uncalled for. Even if he was demonstrating his rights. If I was the cops I would charge him with everything I could.
> 
> With the situation with shootings and public in general wanting something done the first thing the politicians go for are gun laws. Every little thing that they can use in their anti gun agenda is used against gun owners. The guy who walked in the store like Rambow is just as much a nut as the shooters. I think maybe he shouldn't own guns because he obviously has mental problems. I've got no sympathy for idiots that pull tricks that will eventually be used to take my rights away.


I compare this to the morons that marched on Starbucks carrying their weapons just to show they could. Watched the news that showed these guys all dressed in their garb carrying probably every gun they owned...stuffed in their pants, in holsters and over their shoulders looking like a bunch of idiots...cause they could.
And of course to get their 2 seconds of fame as the news cameras filmed them. Nothing but a bunch of attention seekers if ya ask me!
IMO, they did nothing but helped the anti gun agenda by acting just like the anti gun society says all gun owners act like. I also believe there ARE people out there that out of ignorance about firearms, ARE afraid of guns.
Just like I don't want to make the anti hunting crowd uneasy by stopping in a restaurant with my deer strapped across the hood and going into the restaurant with blood all over me from just getting done gutting the deer, I don't want to make those that may fear guns uneasy by open carrying around them. Not when I have an alternative. Again, an alternative that not only shows them respect, but IMO, gives me an advantage in case something real bad were to happen.
My 'last' two cents on the subject.


----------



## Drm50

Specwar said:


> So he is a mental case, according to you, using bad judgement in exercising his right to own and bare arms??? I certainly wouldn’t open carry as he did, but it is his RIGHT. Now you’re putting limitations on rights???????


This has nothing to do with rights. If the guy wasn't violating local laws he would be within his rights. I don't think he is operating with a sound mind. On the heels of a mass shooting he walks in a big box store just to make the point he can? Very poor judgement no matter how you look at it.


----------



## $diesel$

I think of todays political climate all the time, and don't want to make it any worse than it is. I also think of all these folks on the news that are beaten to a bloody pulp just for wearing a M.A.G.A. hat. 
I've had a CC for more years than i can remember and have never OC'ed. Being attacked for wearing a certain article of clothing that offends someone, is to me, surreal. Will my weapon on my side invite this kind of behavior? Perhaps......however, i'd be more worried about a nervous LEO than a bad guy.
As others have stated already, these mentally irregular (mostly) young men that are shooting the country up, will not be dissuaded by ANY new law for or against 2A. 
I rarely leave my little town unarmed anymore, but will never let the bad guy know what i have until i have to. And i hope i never have to.


----------



## EnonEye

anyone I see open carrying in a public area will be reported and they can explain it to the cop... my last 2 cents


----------



## bumpus

EnonEye said:


> anyone I see open carrying in a public area will be reported and they can explain it to the cop... my last 2 cents


I get not liking open carry but to report everyone who's doing it seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Specwar

WOW!! You want to enjoy your right to obtain a CCW permit, but want to turn in anyone that is exercising their right to open carry??!? Your humor fails me!!!!!’


----------



## Muddy

EnonEye said:


> anyone I see open carrying in a public area will be reported and they can explain it to the cop... my last 2 cents


Reported for what?


----------



## loweman165

Dumbest comment I've heard all day. Not too bright on your part.


EnonEye said:


> anyone I see open carrying in a public area will be reported and they can explain it to the cop... my last 2 cents


----------



## Shad Rap

EnonEye said:


> anyone I see open carrying in a public area will be reported and they can explain it to the cop... my last 2 cents


Going to report something that is legal??..good luck with that.


----------



## Drm50

I think a lot are missing the piont. The point is even though it is legal to open carry, you should show some common sense where you open carry. Anyone who walks in a store dressed like SWAT packing firearms has serious judgement issues. I wouldn't report somebody for open carry but I don't like to see it in crowded public places. Especially in the present situation of anti gunners looking for anything to capitalize on.


----------



## Muddy

We only have one pizza shop that delivers to our house, and it’s about 12 miles away from us in the closest town. I always tip them well for delivering to us. The last time we ordered pizza the delivery guy showed up with a pistol on his hip. I gave him double the usual tip because I felt a warm and fuzzy feeling when I saw his gun.


----------



## Specwar

Right to carry is right to carry should one choose to do so, period. Stop putting restrictions on ones rights.


----------



## Specwar

Let me add that although you may not like the way someone looks, or dresses, that person still has the same rights as you and I. If they choose to dress in full battle dress, or go buck @ss naked, they still have that right. Now I agree that if I see someone not having a badge dressed in battle dress walking into a theatre or other public place sporting a weapon, you can be certain I am gonna be cognizant of their every move, and would more than likely get myself and mine out of there ASAP. However, that person still has the right to be there no matter how you or I feel about it. Seems we’re confusing feelings and rights here.


----------



## Drm50

No, the confusion seems to be between rights and common sense.


----------



## Muddy

Specwar said:


> Let me add that although you may not like the way someone looks, or dresses, that person still has the same rights as you and I. If they choose to dress in full battle dress, or go buck @ss naked, they still have that right. Now I agree that if I see someone not having a badge dressed in battle dress walking into a theatre or other public place sporting a weapon, you can be certain I am gonna be cognizant of their every move, and would more than likely get myself and mine out of there ASAP. However, that person still has the right to be there no matter how you or I feel about it. Seems we’re confusing feelings and rights here.


You don’t have the right to walk around naked in public. That will get you arrested.


----------



## Specwar

Who’s common sense? The person open carrying or yours because you object to the way they choose to look or carry them self.You control your actions and that person controls theirs, and even though you have an issue with it or don’t like it, you honestly have no recourse to change either. Get over it, it’s their RIGHT.


----------



## Drm50

Well, I think 99% understand what I'm saying and agree so I'll let it drop there.


----------



## yonderfishin

Ohio is an open carry state. Simply carrying a gun that can be seen does not make someone a criminal , and reporting someone for open carrying just ties up law enforcement so they cant be responding to actual problems.

The reason people are uncomfortable with seeing open carry is because they are not used to seeing it. They should be used to seeing it. In spite of any negative aspects of open carry , as gun owners like it or not we do have the responsibility of representing legal , safe , and responsible gun ownership and use. That really isn't happening if nobody ever sees a gun unless its used in committing a crime. The ONLY side that gets represented is negativity and fear.....that is a huge problem for everyone who owns a gun. That is not debatable. Occasional open carry lets the public become somewhat used to seeing someone carrying responsibly , teaches the uninformed that we DO in fact still have that right , and after seeing a few people carrying most will know that they don't have to run in panic just because they seen a gun securely on someones side. Just because you personally don't feel comfortable with it does not mean there is no good reason for doing it.

But notice that I am advocating for OCCASIONAL open carry......not running around armed to the teeth to show off your guns.


----------



## Mr. A

I believe in your point and stand behind you....and any other brother (or sister) that needs me to when and if the time comes. Nothing about your point is unrealistic or false, so keep making it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

While attending a Fall Festival at Roscoe Village this past weekend I noticed one person packing his Glock on his belt in plain sight to everyone. Never gave it a second thought.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Muddy

I love those old Rudolph Christmas shows. That's what I grew up on. Things were simpler back then.


----------

